# Hobby 750



## andysaffi

We are looking to buy Hobby 750 motorhome for me and the wife to tour France has anyone any views on there's or experience of them?
We are thinking of running down to south of France going along coast then up to south west to Bordeaux along coast to St Malo then up to Calais.

All views appreciated.


----------



## Kev1

We have a 750 year 2000
We love it
if you want a natter about them 
happy to chat 
Kev


----------



## raynipper

We (I am) are happy with our 2000 Hobby 750 in every respect except the shower curtain. 
Good space, payload, economy, quality cabinetry, etc. etc.

Ray.


----------



## andysaffi

Thanks Kev my mobile number is 07824339603

Andy


----------



## shingi

I think you'll find that everyone who has one, loves it. Don't forget there's different model variations to suit your style, FMSE & ELC for example, and if you've had a good "crawl" round one you've seen, and you love it, then that's the one for you, although perhaps not a good idea to buy the first one you see. Consider also the driving licence group you have. Good luck, MICK


----------



## andysaffi

*Hobby 700 fml*

Have seen the above also 750 limited addition on eBay I'm going to have a look at both and another 750 but does not state model just 750 serries
Also a 700 series it's for me and my wife to travel round in comfort just need to know off someone who has one or who has owned what to look for

Cheers


----------



## Kev1

sent a pm


----------



## 1neil

Hi Andy, are you looking at privately owned Hobby's as well?
After looking at what was available at all the dealers we were not impressed with their condition and lack of extras, so managed to find ours privately with most of the extras included.
It may help to make a list of extra items that are important to you. This may include bike or scooter rack, solar panels, leisure batteries (if your touring in France it's nice to be able to use Aires and not worry about hooking up), Gaslow, air conditioning. These are all expensive add ons!
I also had ours inspected before we committed to buying it, which gave me peace of mind.
Good luck with finding your perfect Hobby
Cheers
Neil


----------



## andysaffi

*1neil*

Thanks for your message, am looking everywhere, eBay, gum tree, preloved etc if you know a good site let me know they seem to be in short supply

Andy


----------



## 1neil

Andy, there's a couple on the caravan club website and an early one here,

http://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy__se...rhomes/23628915/hobby-750-fml-motor-home/view

Hope the link works
Cheers
Neil


----------



## Kev1

Andy safi
Look for a vehicle with the extras' you need they are out there


----------



## Kev1

Sent you my phone number
got a few suggestions that may be of help particularly for winter full timing
kev


----------



## wbafc

We bought a new 750 and we have been very happy with it, we got lots of extras with the purchase which was good. have had a few niggling problems but more teething problems than anything else. All corrected under warranty so not a big deal. Travelled to France with Kev1 and had a great time. I would say go for it and enjoy every minute.

Regards
Mal


----------



## Telbell

One of the siter managers at the C&CC site California Cross haS one for sale. 03 plate I think.

Didnt go inside but looks good from the outside and plenty of extras


----------

